# Any LH golfer play RH and have issues with releasing the club?



## tallpaul (Sep 24, 2013)

Heard an interesting comment last night... Golfers who are naturally left-handed but play right handed are at a disadvantage as the left arm leads the club through the swing and prevent the 'natural' release of the club by the right arm.

Any lefties here who play right-handed care to comment?

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Jimbooo (Sep 24, 2013)

tallpaul said:



			Heard an interesting comment last night... Golfers who are naturally left-handed but play right handed are at a disadvantage as the left arm leads the club through the swing and prevent the 'natural' release of the club by the right arm.

Any lefties here who play right-handed care to comment?

Cheers,

Paul
		
Click to expand...

Hi,

Don't think I've ever had a problem with this.  Hips clearing and getting the right-shoulder down is another matter completely tho


----------



## stevelev (Sep 24, 2013)

I keep being told that I either release to early or failed to release, but always feel my left arm is more dominant. HAve tried to play leftie but looked like my arms and legs had been swapped with spagetti


----------



## louise_a (Sep 24, 2013)

not had any problems that I am aware of.


----------



## PIng (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm a lefty who plays right-handed and have this problem. Assumed I was just crap at golf, now I can blame it on a medical condition!


----------



## Grumps (Sep 25, 2013)

No idea maybe I should get it checked out


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 25, 2013)

hmmmm, leftie playing righty ad ths is my problem I think... and I am crap aswell doesnt help


----------



## Hallsy (Sep 25, 2013)

I suffered with this as im a leftie playing right handed. My problem was weight transfer as i was still weighted towards the back foot on release. My pro and i started different set ups and i fell im hitting the ball better than ever at present and im using a club less on shots as im connecting better.


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 25, 2013)

Not a clue, I do struggle with weight shift though.

For those that are fellow lefties but play righty, why is that? Mines purely because my older bros clubs were right handed.


----------



## Snelly (Sep 26, 2013)

Bobby Jones was left handed. Seve was left handed.  Mickleson is right handed. They prove that this is not a hindrance to being a good player. 

I am also left handed and play right handed and consider this to be a big advantage.  Golf is a backhand shot with the left hand for a right hander.  This encourages lots of good stuff in the swing. 

You all need to find a better excuse than this!


----------



## shewy (Sep 26, 2013)

I have all the faults mentioned as well,played so bad last week considered playing lefty,recon it would take me 2 years though.
My problems is getting through the ball,I'm sure it hampers my swing speed also


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just happened upon this thread. I do everything left handed apart from golf. I batted left handed when I played cricket & was advised to golf right handed to avoid confusing the two.

I used to have the problem the OP described but since realising that the release occurs naturally through the upper body rotating & leading the arms & hands it has become a positive advantage to be left handed.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, so many coming out the woodwork!

My dad was a leftie who played right handed and a cat 1 handicap so, as snelly says, it's not a barrier.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't actually know what releasing the club  means!


----------



## D4RK1 (Mar 10, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I don't actually know what releasing the club  means!
		
Click to expand...

I presume it means finishing your swing. I'm also left handed/playing right handed. Never been told I don't release the club so don't seem to suffer this fate?


----------



## mchacker (Mar 10, 2014)

Only problem I've encountered was getting my right hand on the putter, went to a Superstroke grip and all is well


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 10, 2014)

releasing the club is something I do expertly, usually down the fairway after duffing a shot, one hand grip, bring over head, swing and release. I tried underhand but it has too high a flight


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 11, 2014)

louise_a said:



			I don't actually know what releasing the club  means!
		
Click to expand...

Releasing the club, as I understand it, happens on the downswing when the angle between your left arm & the shaft increases as the clubhead comes through. This happens quite naturally with no intervention of the hands. In fact, it should happen as late as possible and therefore left handers, or right handers for that matter should not concern themselves with releasing the club.

However, if it's what G1BBO was referring to, I prefer to throw left handed, I get more distance that way & have no trouble releasing the club!


----------



## matts1984 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a righty playing left handed. Perhaps this is my problem as been playing shocking for the past year! haha


----------



## rksquire (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm also a Lefty playing Right Handed, and whilst there is undoubtedly merit in the statement, I don't think it's an insurmountable issue and certainly it's likely to be only of a thousand things in the golf swing that needs to be understood and addressed.   Going to a very strong grip at address meant that even if the left arm led through the swing there had to be some release (as really there was nowhere else to go!).


----------



## hovis (Mar 11, 2014)

When i was in vegas i went to the callaway centre where butch harmon was doing a Q&A session. He said leftys playing right should use a weaker grip as their left hand dominates and you could end up over doing it.  Worked for me


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 11, 2014)

I play snooker left handed.  I was taught by my sister who is left handed.   feels completely natural.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 12, 2014)

hovis said:



			When i was in vegas i went to the callaway centre where butch harmon was doing a Q&A session. He said leftys playing right should use a weaker grip as their left hand dominates and you could end up over doing it.  Worked for me
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough, this has just transformed my game over the last week. An unbelievable improvement in striking from a tiny adjustment.


----------

